# 12v Socket on Zig Unit



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


I am hoping to run a 150w Inverter from my Leisure battery, whilst away in July, but the 12v socket on the Zig unit seems to have no current to it. There is a plug in the socket which I was hoping to use on the Inverter, is this the proper procedure, or should I use the cigarette lighter socket on the Dash. 

I have checked the fuses and they seem to be OK, and I have used the Test lamp screwdriver and it dosen't light up.


Can any one shed a light on this problem for me!!!


The Inverter will just be for charging the Laptop, phones and MP3.

Cheers Andy

C :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Andy

In my autosleeper I always ran my invertor off the 12v zig unit socket rather than the dash board socket.

Sorry I can't help much with your problem. The first thing I would have suggested is to check that the power stitch to the socket is switched on, next check the fuse had not blown. You've probably covered both of them!!

After that I'd probably unscrew the zig unit (if that's possible) to check for a loose wire.

Hopefully someone will be along soon with some more answers.

Cheers
Julie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've moved the thread to Electrical Andy.

Hopefully you'll get more responses from the "techies" there.

Zeb


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

If you've checked the fuses and it's still not going, it may be a case of internal investigation, most likely to be a connector come loose.

Regarding the inverter plug it in ass close to the battery as possible, even fit an new 12v out put directly to the battery. Inverters are sensitive to volt drop which occurs on long runs of wire or where the wire used is thin.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi All



Problem is now solved, and you were correct DD. I wiggled the connections about a bit, then gave it a blast of "Fairy Dust"(WD 40) and bingo the socket sprung to life.

Taking your advice DD, I shall connect a couple of wires to the Leisure Battery with some sort of connection plug for the Inverter, so that it is close to the power.


Thank you for your advice.



Andy


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

foll-de-roll said:


> Taking your advice DD, I shall connect a couple of wires to the Leisure Battery with some sort of connection plug for the Inverter, so that it is close to the power.
> 
> Thank you for your advice.
> 
> Andy


Hi

I find that  > a pair of these connectors < are very suitable for that type of job ( first came across them racing model electric cars ) . I use these for all sorts of 12v connections that are not permanent ... Just make sure that you get one of each gender so that you can make up a connection :wink:

Mike


----------



## ferms (Jul 31, 2011)

*Similar problem*

Hi Andy, when you said you wiggled the connections and sprayed Fairy Dust, where did you do that? From the front of the Zig panel? Or somewhere else?

Cheers,

Nick


----------

